# When Do You Guys Go after - COMMERCIAL??



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

So when do you guys go after them? I'm looking to add a few more smaller places to my route....I picked up a small condo late last fall but that was a referall and their guy didn't show up for the first snow fall. I really want to get a few others because resi is just too much of a pita to deal with.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

YEAR ROUND!!! I never stop selling. 

Even though they may not sign a contract with you in June, you are still putting a bug in their ear. I find that I sign the majority of my contracts in August and September. Then again, I just signed a major one last week.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

It depends alot on the property. Many property managers don't want to deal with snow until Aug-Sept at the earliest, the "last minute Charlies" will string it out until Dec and call you the morning(or middle of the night) that a storm is forecasted to hit. Best advise is what cold and tired said, push it all year but don't be discouraged not signing deals now. Also set a strict deadline for new business, we use Dec 1. And I'd rather see it Nov 15, the later they sign the more issues you will have with them, payment, complaints over crap you name it, the late signers are always the worst one to deal with. People who own individual buildings tend to be more open to off season discussion...........


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I have been asked to place 2 bids already this year. I am happy about that. One of the jobs I really want, because it is a nice small commercial property. I will give them a good price if they sign early. The other one is bigger, but I still would like it.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i like tostart early as well. the worst they are going to say is we dont sign till this date we will give you a call around then(that date) and let you know if you won.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

I started about a week ago and have had great results. A lot of the places are very interested because they got stood up really bad last year, so calling this early makes a really good impression on them.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

what is best approach calling driving to diffrent propertys or calling managment companys or sending letters how do you guys do it


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

snowplowpro;1052060 said:


> what is best approach calling driving to diffrent propertys or calling managment companys or sending letters how do you guys do it


I call and ask to speak to a manager. Once I get them on the phone I ask if they are accepting plow bids for this season and they either give you a ***** remark like "I ALREADY GOT A GUY YA KNOW!? HES MY COUSIN" or you get someone who got stood up really bad last year like i said before. Take the time to talk to them on the phone and sell your services there, and they will be extremely nice to you and tell you how they would like to receive your bid. Or contract for that matter... This year has been great, just don't let the nasty people get to ya and you will be fine! Good luck.


----------

